# Wreck-it Ralph



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 6, 2012)

Anyone watch this yet? What's the verdict? I was planing to see it last Friday but my family members wanted to see Flight instead.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 6, 2012)

I've heard nothing but good things, so that's got me pretty pumped. I haven't seen it myself yet, but I'm planning to... along with Skyfall... and I'm sure that Lincoln movie will be great...

Damn, November's a good month for movies if you subtract Twilight from the equation.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Nov 6, 2012)

I saw it Friday. It was REALLY good. Really fun characters and animation, but it still takes itself fairly seriously, as many have come to expect from Pixar. It is probably the best movie I've seen all year.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 6, 2012)

AaronUzumaki said:


> I saw it Friday. It was REALLY good. Really fun characters and animation, but it still takes itself fairly seriously, as many have come to expect from Pixar. It is probably the best movie I've seen all year.


 
Worth noting: this was NOT from Pixar.

The quality is supposed to be that high, though, so that's great to hear.


----------



## EbraamMorcos (Nov 6, 2012)

i want to see that movie badly *REALLY BADLY*


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 6, 2012)

I wanna see it badly but I probably won't go to the theaters to see it.
I'll watch it once it's released on Blu-ray.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice. I'm excited even more now.

Are the cameos cheesy or are they not too overbearing?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Nov 6, 2012)

I heard good things about it. Like, the 1st half is epic, while the 2nd half has charm, like with Wall-E.

Like Gahars said, it was not made by Pixar, but one could mistake it as such, like how people mistake Brave for being made by Disney when Pixar was the one who made it. Are they switching or something?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 6, 2012)

I was going to see it last weekend but I decided to save my money for Skyfall.

Still eager to see it in theaters however.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 6, 2012)

I think Pixar was it's own company then Disney bought it and then they were able to become independent again or something like that. I'm not quite sure.


----------



## Jax (Nov 6, 2012)

Saw it last Saturday.

It was very good, it had a deeper story than I imagined.

The cameos are just that, cameos. The only real game character that has any significance to the story is Q*Bert and you can see that in the trailer.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 6, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I think Pixar was it's own company then Disney bought it and then they were able to become independent again or something like that. I'm not quite sure.


 
It was used by Steve Jobs to get back into Apple after he got kicked out, then made an obscene amount of money from Toy Story, and then said "Fuck that noise" and went back to Apple.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 6, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I think Pixar was it's own company then Disney bought it and then they were able to become independent again or something like that. I'm not quite sure.


 
Basically. Disney owns Pixar, but they let them do their own thing. Pixar keeps its independence, gets to produce whatever it wants, us viewers get great films (the Cars series notwithstanding) and Disney rakes in the profits. Everyone wins.

The guy who used to run Pixar, John Lasseter, now oversees all of Disney's animation, so that could explain the big uptick in quality.


----------



## riceball7852 (Nov 6, 2012)

Watched it last Saturday with my friends.
Had to say that it's a pretty good (and cute) movie, and it's worth watching again!

It's concept and plot definitely proves that Disney can do more than just fairytales.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 6, 2012)

With all the good feedback I'll definitely make an effort to see Wreck-it Ralph before the end of next week.

Especially since the flood will be polluting populating the theaters next Friday.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 6, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> With all the good feedback I'll definitely make an effort to this movie before the end of next week.
> 
> Especially since the flood will be polluting populating the theaters next Friday.


 
That's two weeks from now, next Friday is Skyfall.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 6, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> That's two weeks from now, next Friday is Skyfall.


 
Skyfall is this week. I bought IMAX tickets for this Thursday.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 6, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> With all the good feedback I'll definitely make an effort to this movie before the end of next week.
> 
> Especially since the flood will be polluting populating the theaters next Friday.


The movie that got Monster University delayed? 
No thank you.


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 6, 2012)

Twilight = best and easiest way to get movie dates. 
Ive been to all twilight movies and barely even know a thing about them. My time is normally spent jabberimg with the lady through the movie, or being scandolous in a dark movie theatre 
but this is about Wreck it ralph, and it was awesome. A must see.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 6, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Twilight = best and easiest way to get movie dates.
> Ive been to all twilight movies and barely even know a thing about them. My time is normally spent jabberimg with the lady through the movie, or being scandolous in a dark movie theatre


 
I would never want anyone to ride my pony snake down to tunatown if they find glittering teenage vampire dramas to be worth anything more than laughs.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Nov 6, 2012)

Won't be screened here till Boxing Day..... So whooppeee only 50 days more to go :\


----------



## Sop (Nov 6, 2012)

Was really good, had excellent characters, excellent animation and pretty nice music.

Although I expected more vidya gaem references/worlds to be in it, so that was sort of a let down.


----------



## Dartz150 (Nov 6, 2012)

Well, there's only cameos if you want to see any significant real-viedogame character, but that's not all, for example:



Spoiler



I loved how they used the Konami Code, the Metal Gear Sign and the Animation with the Ryu and Ken Sprites in the Super Street Figther II Arcade


----------



## Sop (Nov 6, 2012)

Dartz150 said:


> Well, there's only cameos if you want to see any significant real-viedogame character, but that's not all, for example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess, also it's Hatsune, not Hastune (in your sig).


----------



## Dartz150 (Nov 6, 2012)

Sop said:


> I guess, also it's Hatsune, not Hastune (in your sig).


 
LOOOOOOOOL Didn't noticed, thanks xDDD


----------

